# US military veterans and healthcare in Philippines



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I am wondering what all the US military veterans do there in the Philippines for healthcare since the VA won't treat a veteran unless they are service connected injury or sickness? 

I am told that we cannot go to the VA clinic or to any doctor and be covered by the VA service there unless we are service connected. It this correct? It really doesn't make since on the governments part since medical treatment is so much cheaper to get done there.

I want to move to the Philippines but I am worried about getting healthcare done there. I am in the VA system here in the USA but I am not service connected.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

thanks

art


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I used the VA exclusively in Texas (cancelled my insurance when Bush 43 was in office). I do have service connected, but Manila is too far away, so I have never been to the clinic here.

Because we don't have insurance driving up the prices, health and dental are cheap enough to just pay out of pocket. I have PhilHealth to help out, but with the new changes... I may not have it anymore... not sure. I have looked at a few health plans here, but never seriously.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Art, As I am in the same situation you are, I will answer too. When I moved to the ROP I did not cancel out of the VA so that if I ever needed, I could go to Guam to get care. Same as Tukaram, I have PhilHealth, but it seems as if it is just some kind of discount program and not really insurance with defined benefits. The Wife gets about 60% reduction and I get about 30% reduction on covered things. They do only cover if admitted to a Hospital and ignore out-patient services and emergency room visits/services. Keep in mind though that as has been mentioned, the charges here for most anything medical are only a fraction of what it would be in the states and a lot of Prescription Medicines and items in the states are just over-the-counter here and prescriptions are not required for a lot of Medicines/items. The Medical system here is more pay-as-you-go. As an example, the last time she was admitted, each time she was prescribed a medication by her Dr, I had to go to the Pharmacy and buy it and give it to the nursing staff to administer it to her. Each time she was to have an EKG or other Lab test, either Urine, Blood, or otherwise, I had to go the financial Office and pay for it in advance, bring the receipt to the bedside, then they would do the test.

It's a different world here!!

Fred


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hi Fred,

Yes, I know what you mean about the healthcare situation in the Philippines. I lived there for 9 months before. I also, had a friend from the USA living there permanently. He had to be admitted to hospital in Davao and he went through the same thing. Had to pay in advance. You mean in Guam the VA will give healthcare to a non-service connected vet? I use the VA system here in USA without being service connected issue. I know to see a doctor in the Philippines is cheap. I am just worried if something serious happened and I had to be admitted to the hospital. I know there is a VA clinic in Makati city in Metro Manila on Roxas st. but I can't go there to be treated without being service connected. I don't understand why our government won't service us there with the cost being cheaper then here in the USA.

Art


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I don't understand why our government won't service us there with the cost being cheaper then here in the USA.
> 
> Art


It's just not the VA. People on Social Security cannot use their Medicare here either. That's why most people that are on Medicare cancel it when they permanently make the move to the Philippines.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Ram1957 said:


> It's just not the VA. People on Social Security cannot use their Medicare here either. That's why most people that are on Medicare cancel it when they permanently make the move to the Philippines.


Most military retirees do not cancel since they have to have Medicare to avail of Tricare(military health care). Also lets us go to Guam for treatment under Medicare.

Chuck


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Chuck,

I am not a retiree. I am in the VA system here in the USA. I am not service connected with an injury or sickness, but I get medical here free. I only pay the co-pay for the medicine. I got grandfathered through the system back when they changed the rules for non service connected vets. I understand I can go to Guam and be treated there just like here. Is that correct? The VA clinic there states on their website for emergencies or serious problems go to the US Naval Hospital. For my regular checkups and medicine I know it is cheap enough in the Philippines to just pay for it. But, for a serious problem I would want to be able to go to Guam and be treated at the hospital. 

thanks

art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey Chuck,
> 
> I am not a retiree. I am in the VA system here in the USA. I am not service connected with an injury or sickness, but I get medical here free. I only pay the co-pay for the medicine. I got grandfathered through the system back when they changed the rules for non service connected vets. I understand I can go to Guam and be treated there just like here. Is that correct? The VA clinic there states on their website for emergencies or serious problems go to the US Naval Hospital. For my regular checkups and medicine I know it is cheap enough in the Philippines to just pay for it. But, for a serious problem I would want to be able to go to Guam and be treated at the hospital.
> 
> ...


Don't know much about the VA since I have never used it. Heard Guam is the same as stateside. When you are eligible for Medicare it also would be the same. Care for myself in Guam would be split between Tricare and Medicare so it would cost me nothing.

Chuck


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Chuck,

They list a direct # to the Va Clinic in Guam from Stateside on their website. I am going to call them to make sure I would be treated there if I needed major healthcare. Also, I am going to call the Us Naval hospital there to make sure I could be treated in case of a serious accident or illness. As far as regular lab or checkups I would just pay for it in the Philippines since it is cheap. I had an ultrasound done on my stomach when I was there 6 years ago and it cost me $20. Here in the states is would be $500. 

thanks

art


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

My wife and I go without any insurance and just pay as things happen. She cancelled her Medicare, I was not old enough to get it. Neither of us have required any hospital care but we do end up paying the bills of her extended family. For example here are some of the items and the associated costs over the years:

Brain Tumor (nephew) - 80,000php medicine to shrink tumor. That was unsuccessful so brain surgery and extended hospital stay to remove tumor 140,000php. 

Stroke (mother in law) - 10 days in intensive care (coma) incl meds - 1000 peso/day.

Stroke (sister in law) - 5 days in intensive care incl meds. - about 1000 pesos/day.

Trips to a doctor to get a diagnosis - about 300 pesos per visit.

Meds like antibiotics/allergy/high blood pressure are from 100 pesos to maybe 300 pesos.

I had a crown break on me so I had it replaced by dentist and that cost me 4000php. Pulling teeth or filings are maybe 500 pesos each.

So based on all this I guess I do not worry about having insurance. I feel it would not be a catastrophic hit to our savings no matter what might happen.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

One problem with travelling to Guam is the air is as nearly as expensive as flying back to the States.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Gary D said:


> One problem with travelling to Guam is the air is as nearly as expensive as flying back to the States.


Actually just checked PAL and R/T MNL TO SFO was approx $1400, R/T MNL to GUM was approx $500 both including Tieza Travel Tax.

Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The difference is that with a deal you can get SFO down to about $800. You are unlikely to get a deal to Guam.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Gary D said:


> The difference is that with a deal you can get SFO down to about $800. You are unlikely to get a deal to Guam.


If you were going because you had a major/immediate health problem you might not have time to look for a deal. Another thing is do I want a 4 hr flight or the flight time to the west coast. If I am ill and need treatment Guam would be my choice due to the least time to get there and knowing the cost to me for treatment would be the same. Yes I rechecked fares at other sites and Guam still would be no more than 50% ot the cost to the west coast.

Chuck


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bidrod said:


> If you were going because you had a major/immediate health problem you might not have time to look for a deal. Another thing is do I want a 4 hr flight or the flight time to the west coast. If I am ill and need treatment Guam would be my choice due to the least time to get there and knowing the cost to me for treatment would be the same. Yes I rechecked fares at other sites and Guam still would be no more than 50% ot the cost to the west coast.
> 
> Chuck


An issue that can arise in a medical condition is will the airline transport you? Under the rules of "IATA" and airline can refuse passage for those in medical need that reads in part:Article 8 - REFUSAL AND LIMITATION OF CARRIAGE
8.1 RIGHT TO REFUSE CARRIAGE
Carrier may refuse carriage of any passenger or passenger’s baggage for reasons of safety or if, in the exercise of its
reasonable discretion, Carrier determines that:
8.1.1 such action is necessary in order to comply with any applicable laws, regulations, or orders of any state or
country to be flown from, into or over or
8.1.2 the conduct, age, or mental or physical state of the passenger is such as to:
8.1.2.1 require special assistance of Carrier, or
8.1.2.2 cause discomfort or make himself or herself objectionable to other passengers; or
8.1.2.3 involve any hazard or risk to himself or herself or to other persons or to property...


source: IATA Terms of Carriage 

So in the end, depending on what is wrong with you, you may not be going anywhere at all.
It is therefore important to find and confirm good, competent medical right here in the Philippines to cover all bases in advance of any event.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey guys,

very good input. I guess I should have been more clear on what I meant. I understand an emergency would have to be taken care of in the Philippines. What I meant was if I went to a doctor in the Phillipines and was diagnosed with a major problem that needed to be treated then I could fly to Guam and be admitted to the US Naval hospital at no charge. I did check some flights and I saw the cost as low as $390 R/T. 

Has anybody been to the Naval Hospital in Guam?

thanks

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I was stationed on Guam 10 years but never thought about using the Military hospital or if it's an option but here's a link and you can message the Guam Naval Hosptial and ask them directly also I'd contact the VA in Guam. https://www.facebook.com/USNHGUAM/


----------



## KBMcCoy (Jul 12, 2017)

This is correct. I learned before leaving the US the same thing regarding VA care in the Philippines

I am retired but have Health Insurance through my previous employer. Unless you can pay cash for your health care you don't have any options


----------



## Poleman (Jun 28, 2014)

Reading all these threads, I am a bit confused as to what is and what is not. 

Back in the states (Arizona to be exact) anytime I went to the VA for certain more expensive procedures, they would ask if I had Medicare (I did) and they said I would have to go through Medicare before VA would see me. Now (or as of last year) VA will cover all my VA non-service connected issues ... a great deal -and- the way it should be.

So, since I no longer have Medicare can I now fly to Guam (I was a sub sailor there in the Vietnam years) and get my more expensive work done? I'm due my third 5-year colonoscopy about now and would love to have it done 'gratis' as the previous two. Actually I would love NOT to have it done at all, but us oldies need to keep checking those blasted evac tubes to insure no cancer is developing. Sigh, to be young again.

Mabuhay from Puerto Princesa,

Poleman


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

As we are in the same boat so to speak, I will try to address your question. I am part Sioux Indian & was born on a reservation so I have IHS(Indian Health Services) as well as Medicare and VA coverage(no service connected disabilities so I believe the lowest ranking). Basically the main thing I obtained from the VA was an annual Physical as I have no maladies of any sort nor take any meds of any sort. I have opted to keep my Medicare and keep my VA enrollment active, and in the same token, my IHS will remain in force as long as I live even though none of them are available for any services here. I keep these as a "just in case of future need". I am 78 and have never had a colonoscopy as I always refused to let them do such to me. They stop recommending that you get them at 75 anyway. Such invasive tactics (in my opinion) cause more problems. If one feels the absolute need for one check the local Dr's & hospitals as to the cost and availability. You may be very surprised as most medical items & treatments here only cost a fraction of what they cost in the states and may even be less that the airfare to Guam to get it for "free". Just food for thought.

Fred


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Fred,

I agree with you about the low cost of medical care in the Philippines. The only reason I asked about this is with my age you never know what can happen. Same with me I have no real serious illnesses. If I was diagnosed with something serious then I could fly to Guam and be treated there. 

thanks for your input.

Art


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Poleman,

that was the question I ask about going to Guam. What I have determine is we have the VA healthcare card then they will treat us. I don't have medicare here in the states. I decline it a long time ago. I wasn't going to pay for it since I had VA care. Since Guam is American Territory then they are the same as the USA mainland for VA service. They have the State of the Art Naval hospital in Guam.

Art


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey KbMcoy

I don't understand why the VA doesn't cover all military in the Philippines but they only treat service connected personnel. With the bases we had there and all the military people still there I don't know why they dont treat us all. It is so much cheaper there for medical care.

Art


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey KbMcoy
> 
> I don't understand why the VA doesn't cover all military in the Philippines but they only treat service connected personnel. With the bases we had there and all the military people still there I don't know why they dont treat us all. It is so much cheaper there for medical care.
> 
> Art


I agree Art. In fact I'd say they should invest in building a full service VA hospital in Manila. With the number of US expats living here it is warranted. Perhaps with the new US president being so pro VA and veterans it's not entirely impossible. Guam is a long way in the even of a serious health event. Still best to carry Tri-care living here.

Jet


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Jet Lag said:


> I agree Art. In fact I'd say they should invest in building a full service VA hospital in Manila. With the number of US expats living here it is warranted. Perhaps with the new US president being so pro VA and veterans it's not entirely impossible. Guam is a long way in the even of a serious health event. Still best to carry Tri-care living here.
> 
> Jet


Actually we did build a hospital here it was for the Filipino veterans.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Veterans_Memorial_Medical_Center

Chuck


----------

